# Find the dots...



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

*How many dots do you see ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

11?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> 11?  Incorrect


Please try again


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Any one else want to try?

Or should I just post the answer???


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2021)

12  ... 3 rows have 4 each


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

12


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*9 ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

12?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

The correct answer is 3 x 4 = *12*

4 dots equally spaced across the square on each of the top, center and bottom lines.  

For more puzzles go to "For Hapi Puzzlers" thread.

I thought it would be more fun to have all the puzzles together...


----------

